# D600 High ISO Examples



## friedmud (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I picked up my Nikon D600 with a 50mm f/1.8G yesterday (sold my 7D and other Canon gear to get it) and happened to go to a card game at my boss's house last night. This was the perfect chance to try out the low-light focus, big aperture of the 50mm and the high ISO capabilities of the D600. Here's what I came away with:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/friedmud/sets/72157631808729691/

These were all shot _without_ a flash and it was pretty dark. All, or almost all, are at ISO 6400. I was shooting in the highest quality jpeg modes and had High ISO Noise Reduction set to "Normal". They were only slightly edited in LR3 before getting posted.

I am super impressed with the quality. Yes, there is noise (of course at 6400!) but there is a TON of detail in there too. I applied just a tad more NR in LR3, but I think the balance between noise and detail is awesome. I uploaded the full resolution jpegs to Flickr so you can grab those there if you want.

I didn't have any problems focusing in the dark. I used a lot of off-center focus points and never had any trouble. Unlike the Canon 50mm f/1.8 the Nikon version _does_ have an ultrasonic motor... and it focus fast, accurately and quietly. It's also damn sharp wide open.

I'll embed a few here for those who refuse to follow a link ;-)




Rich Shuffling by friedmud, on Flickr




Highland Park by friedmud, on Flickr




Yaqi Just Lost a Hand by friedmud, on Flickr




Thinking by friedmud, on Flickr


----------



## Imagination_landB (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks really good!


----------



## friedmud (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Imagination!

I can't believe just how "head-over-heels" I already am with this camera! I was out practicing some sunset shots in my backyard tonight... and the camera _just works_. I love it!


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 21, 2012)

If i check original size it doesnt look special to me. And ISO 6400 isnt really high anymore too I think. Its good of course but nothing im amazed at.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 25, 2012)

friedmud said:


> Thanks Imagination!
> 
> I can't believe just how "head-over-heels" I already am with this camera! I was out practicing some sunset shots in my backyard tonight... and the camera _just works_. I love it!



I'm not quite head over heels with my D800, but love it just the same. Use it every chance I get. My 5d2 is being ignored, hopefully it doesn't sulk when I go to use it.
I wanted to love the D600, but it's SO not comfortable for me to hold.
I've found I can rely on my D800s AF points as well, the thing just works like a good tool.
One thing I didn't try, is the D600's low light live view good? D800's is not, very noisy. 5d2 low light LV is awesome.


----------



## friedmud (Oct 26, 2012)

Aglet said:


> I'm not quite head over heels with my D800, but love it just the same. Use it every chance I get. My 5d2 is being ignored, hopefully it doesn't sulk when I go to use it.
> I wanted to love the D600, but it's SO not comfortable for me to hold.
> I've found I can rely on my D800s AF points as well, the thing just works like a good tool.
> One thing I didn't try, is the D600's low light live view good? D800's is not, very noisy. 5d2 low light LV is awesome.



D600 Live view is totally different from the D800. It's not "interpolated". I find that it works well!

As for the grip on the D600... it definitely is one of the things I like least about the camera. With the very heavy Nikko 24-70 f/2.8 it is very fron heavy and definitely needs two hands to raise to my eye. I loved the grip on my 7D... but I like everythting else about the D600 better ;-)


----------



## weekendshooter (Oct 26, 2012)

great shots with that kind of light, friedmud! That's a lot of detail and color preserved considering the conditions. I chuckled at your comments about the D600 grip - that's the one solace I have in buying a D700 ~7 months ago. Despite the handling issues, that sensor looks like a real winner!

Really glad to hear you're having a good time on the dark side - it's nice to see people on CR that don't consider us trolls at first glance. I'd love to give more advice about lens choices if you're interested; I'm the type that exhaustively researches everything before committing to a purchase.


----------



## friedmud (Oct 26, 2012)

weekendshooter said:


> great shots with that kind of light, friedmud! That's a lot of detail and color preserved considering the conditions. I chuckled at your comments about the D600 grip - that's the one solace I have in buying a D700 ~7 months ago. Despite the handling issues, that sensor looks like a real winner!
> 
> Really glad to hear you're having a good time on the dark side - it's nice to see people on CR that don't consider us trolls at first glance. I'd love to give more advice about lens choices if you're interested; I'm the type that exhaustively researches everything before committing to a purchase.



Thanks Weekend!

I would love to hear about lenses... BUT I have a confession... I just went all in and slammed down $2k to nab the 24-70.... so I probably won't be buying another lens for a while! 

I want the 14-24... but i have a suspicion that the newly announced 70-200 f/4 will probably be my next purchase.. if it's any good. I loved my Canon version and was sad to give it up...


----------



## Aglet (Oct 27, 2012)

friedmud said:


> ...the newly announced 70-200 f/4 will probably be my next purchase.. if it's any good. I loved my Canon version and was sad to give it up...



I just ordered the 70-200/4 today, store tells me they expect it in by mid December, one other's advanced ordered ahead of me already.
I was hoping to handle one at a photo trade show this weekend but apparently the local Nikon rep has not (yet?) been successful in getting one in for a demo.
From what little I've read about it so far, MTF looks really good and DPreview I think stated that when they handled one the MF felt smooth and lightly damped. I hope so! I bought the Tamron 2.8 version because I could not manually focus Nikon one properly with so much stiction in the MF ring.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that Nikon has released another modern FF lens, they are sorely needed. Still lacking is anything equivalent in price and quality to the Canon 100-400L, even though the Canon is old, Nikon can't match it. Same for the old Canon 135mm L, and for the Canon 24-105L.
Lenses are much more important than bodies, and a much biger investment.


----------



## friedmud (Oct 27, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm glad to hear that Nikon has released another modern FF lens, they are sorely needed. Still lacking is anything equivalent in price and quality to the Canon 100-400L, even though the Canon is old, Nikon can't match it. Same for the old Canon 135mm L, and for the Canon 24-105L.
> Lenses are much more important than bodies, and a much biger investment.



While you are right about the 100-400... I think the Nikon 24-120 f/4G matches up to the 24-105 quite well.

It has some amount of distortion, but resolution is really good through most of the range.

I almost picked it up instead of the 24-70 f/2.8... but I just couldn't resist the awesome bokeh and resolution of the 24-70...


----------



## DB (Oct 27, 2012)

Great pics by the way, but you mentioned the D600 gripped still felt front-heavy. I shoot with a 7D+grip+24-70 mainly and it feels really balanced, but I upgraded from the T2i because the body was just too small and did not feel comfortable. How do you find the lighter and smaller D600 vs 7D, in terms of ergonomics?


----------



## Aglet (Oct 27, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm glad to hear that Nikon has released another modern FF lens, they are sorely needed. Still lacking is anything equivalent in price and quality to the Canon 100-400L, even though the Canon is old, Nikon can't match it. Same for the old Canon 135mm L, and for the Canon 24-105L.
> Lenses are much more important than bodies, and a much biger investment.



I can certainly attest to the 100-400 being peerless at this time. it's virtually welded to my 7D.

I'd LIKE to be able to use something like it on my Nikon side of the kit but alas, nothing. Will have to see what the new Tamron 150-600mm turns out like and the low end compromise of 70-300 consumer lenses, even tho FF, are still just not the same league - tho might work for some of my requirements.

7D + 100-400 is likely to remain in my toolbox for a long time yet.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 27, 2012)

suggest to check for dust more frequently with your new camera since nikon d600 has sensor's dust spots problems... i am not goin' to post link into this forum since i am not pretty sure whether i am going violate any thing with that; however, google key search would be "Nikon D600 sensor’s dust spots caused by a gap around the shutter?"


----------



## friedmud (Oct 28, 2012)

DB said:


> Great pics by the way, but you mentioned the D600 gripped still felt front-heavy. I shoot with a 7D+grip+24-70 mainly and it feels really balanced, but I upgraded from the T2i because the body was just too small and did not feel comfortable. How do you find the lighter and smaller D600 vs 7D, in terms of ergonomics?



Thanks!

7D ergonomics are MUCH better than the D600. The 7D grip in particular is, for my hands, nearly perfect. The D600 grip is just too small.

I haven't tried the battery grip yet... I'm hoping that improves things.

Beyond the grip the 7D also has superior control placement. The "wheel" on the back of the 7D is really good and the "joystick" on the back of the 7D is superior to the joystick on the D600. The D600's joystick is still really good, but a bit harder to work with gloves on. My main issue with the D600 controls are that quite a few of them (most notably AF mode selection and ISO selection) require the use of your left hand... whereas on a 7D almost everything can be performed using only your right hand... leaving your left to hold the (possibly heavy) lens.

Don't let all of this scare you off though. This is really just nit-picking. The D600 is not "attrocious" to hold and handle... just worse than a 7D. However... the image quality is MILES and MILES beyond a 7D and MORE than makes up for any shortcomings in ergonomics.

A lot of the issues with the button placement on the D600 can also be remedied through customization. Almost all of the buttons on the thing can be completely remapped to do something else. So you can customize it to your needs.


----------



## friedmud (Oct 28, 2012)

ishdakuteb said:


> suggest to check for dust more frequently with your new camera since nikon d600 has sensor's dust spots problems... i am not goin' to post link into this forum since i am not pretty sure whether i am going violate any thing with that; however, google key search would be "Nikon D600 sensor’s dust spots caused by a gap around the shutter?"



Yep... mine gets dusty. It is just dust though... and does get blown off with a Giottos Rocket Blower. It is annoying... but worth the hassle (IMO) for the incredible image quality.

I'm actually surprised that I haven't seen this discussed here yet... Canon guys are usually pretty quick to jump on Nikon quality shortcomings (and the other way around on other forums!).


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2012)

friedmud said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > suggest to check for dust more frequently with your new camera since nikon d600 has sensor's dust spots problems... i am not goin' to post link into this forum since i am not pretty sure whether i am going violate any thing with that; however, google key search would be "Nikon D600 sensor’s dust spots caused by a gap around the shutter?"
> ...



Has anyone heard if Nikon has a fix in the works to close the gap around the sensor, which allows the dust to enter? I would think some tape, or a piece of rubber, to fill the gap around the sensor would be a easy production line fix.

I'm looking to purchase either the D600 or the 6D for my dad for Christmas, and right now I'm leaning toward the D600, but I'm going to wait until I know that Nikon has fixed the issue of dust getting on the sensor.


----------



## friedmud (Oct 28, 2012)

It's still really unknown if that gap is really the culprit or not. Some others are thinking that it's metal shavings from a scratch to the metal during production.

Personally, here's my take: I think it's perfectly normal. What's abnormal is how poorly the built-in automatic cleaning mechanism of the D600 works. When my sensor was at full dust (before I ever blew it off) repeated automated cleanings did absolutely nothing. So, I think what I'm seeing is probably what would be on any brand new camera without a sensor cleaning mechanism.... it's just residual dust floating around in there from the production process and nothing is shaking it off.

Many people have reported that after a few cleanings there's doesn't get dirty any more... so I'm hoping that it will settle down over time.

Overall though... it's really not a huge issue. If you're looking to go Nikon for the IQ I wouldn't let this hold you back...


----------



## Aglet (Nov 1, 2012)

friedmud said:


> Yep... mine gets dusty. It is just dust though... and does get blown off with a Giottos Rocket Blower. It is annoying... but worth the hassle (IMO) for the incredible image quality.



*I've managed to ADD more spots to my sensors using the Giottos Rocket blower.*

Sticky little particles that may be tiny bits of the mold-release wax using in the rubber molding process.

Pity, it's an otherwise effective and easy to use tool.

I'd advise others to be wary of using this product to clean sensors. I've yet to find a more suitable product tho. might end up building my own using a highly filtered airless compressor, accumulator and regulator with a final sub-micron filter before the final nozzle.


----------



## jjsanc2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Skin tones are orange...which seems to be a hallmark of Nikon FF sensors. Nothing that can't be fixed in post, but I grew tired of dealing with it and switched back to Canon. Thankfully, short of MP count, the 5D3 is equivalent to most of Nikon's current offerings (D4 notwithstanding).


----------



## Nishi Drew (Nov 1, 2012)

ishdakuteb said:


> suggest to check for dust more frequently with your new camera since nikon d600 has sensor's dust spots problems... i am not goin' to post link into this forum since i am not pretty sure whether i am going violate any thing with that; however, google key search would be "Nikon D600 sensor’s dust spots caused by a gap around the shutter?"



Right, because dust will frequently and in good quantity enter the weather sealed body? If you're the sort of guy that likes to leave the lens and body cap off when you store your camera then dust will certainly build up in that spot, but also everywhere else in the mirror box. But, I didn't read up on any of this so I don't know, are there actually users experiencing dust clogging up the camera? Or is this a another hugely overblown issue like the left AF point on the D800? Because that one's real!

As for the D600 being able to take pics at ISO 6400, ok, better than my camera, but these are pics with in-camera JPG NR + some post NR, and I see some ugly noise in the backgrounds. Frankly I considered switching, but my gear won't let me, and for high ISO Canon has managed to keep rather pleasing grainy noise, even at ISO 10,000 with no NR. And we can expect the same performance from the 6D, just nobody's sure about the AF and everything else yet....


----------



## Gino (Nov 2, 2012)

I just purchased an open box D600 with full factory warranty from Crutchfield for $1,889....also, I took advantage of the befrufal.com 2.7% cash back to save another $51. This will be my dad's Christmas present...he is going to be one happy camper!


----------



## friedmud (Nov 2, 2012)

jjsanc2 said:


> Skin tones are orange...which seems to be a hallmark of Nikon FF sensors. Nothing that can't be fixed in post, but I grew tired of dealing with it and switched back to Canon. Thankfully, short of MP count, the 5D3 is equivalent to most of Nikon's current offerings (D4 notwithstanding).



Actually they are really true to the light. The light is really weird in his house (multiple lamps with differently colored shades). The way the photos look is pretty much spot on to what it looked like that night.


----------



## friedmud (Nov 2, 2012)

Nishi Drew said:


> As for the D600 being able to take pics at ISO 6400, ok, better than my camera, but these are pics with in-camera JPG NR + some post NR, and I see some ugly noise in the backgrounds. Frankly I considered switching, but my gear won't let me, and for high ISO Canon has managed to keep rather pleasing grainy noise, even at ISO 10,000 with no NR. And we can expect the same performance from the 6D, just nobody's sure about the AF and everything else yet....



So, since that night I've upgraded to Lightroom4 and have now been able to process RAWs shot at 6400.... and damn they look good. I haven't been applying any NR because the photos look great without it. There is a lot of noise, but like you say, it's very fine grained and melts away when outputting lower res versions of the photo while a bunch of detail is still retained.

It will be interesting to see how the 6D stacks up for sure...


----------



## Ricku (Nov 2, 2012)

Well that's that. Now let's see some low ISO shots in postprocessing, esp shadow lifting.

I wonder if it will be as good as the D800. 

Probably not, but I am sure it will show better results than the 6D. We already know that the 6D comes with the Canon trademarked banding.


----------

